# Wing chun in everyday life?



## brocklee (Jul 29, 2007)

I've already used wing chun, plenty, when it comes time to make decisions in life.  By that I mean, I look for the most direct approach, remain relaxed when making important decisions and focus on remaining stable.  This has helped a lot.  

Well, today I used a different approach when confronted with a slight issue.  I inserted the correct change, into the vending machine, for a honey bun.  I was really hungry .  Anyways as it was making its way towards the glass, instead of falling, it decided it wanted to grab on and hold for dear life.  So, I'm standing there looking at, distraught, hoping that no ones around cause I'm gonna blast this sucker.  HA.  The coast is clear so I put my hands uptop and try leaning into it.  DOH, its bolted to the floor.  Notta problem, a few smacks to the front and she's sure to fall.  That didn't work either because the front of the machine is on a hinge and gives a little do to the small gap between the door and the machine. WC popped into my head and I thought "I wonder if...".  I squared up to the corner of the machine so that it's 90 degree was pointing towards the tip of my triangle and I got on my horse.  I placed my palm on the corner of the door and leaned forward and back to find my center.  Once I had a good structure, I pressed the door against the machine to close the gap and began the process.  First the feet went left, knees, hips, shoulders BAM!!  The honey bun shot out of its place, hit the glass and is now in a better place.  Thank you WC for being there when I needed you  lol


----------



## Tames D (Jul 29, 2007)

Good job dude. And some people think our CMA is useless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 29, 2007)

I recall a Wing Chun master (who's name eludes me) who said he was such an effecitive buisness man because he (like you) put his Wing Chun training into his daily life. 

Thanks for keeping the spirit of that Master alive.


----------



## CheukMo (Jul 29, 2007)

I agree with CuongNhuka and Qui-Gon, you are truly living the art!


Cheuk-Mo



Qui-Gon, I remember of hearing of at least one master who accredited his success to Wing Chun but I can't remember his/her name either.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have had similar experience with the Bullseye quiz machine that you find in most pubs. My students and I were playing and came to an answer we didn't know. So I palm striked the screen and it came up with the right answer. 

True story. Quiz machines - run for your life!!!

I do find myself opening doors with palm strikes nowadays and when I move through crowds, I practice my movement and balance. 

Everyday challenge for you - when you next move through a crowd, try not to touch anyone. It's kind of fun

Anyway, now that you all know how I live my life, I ask for pity....


----------



## brocklee (Jul 30, 2007)

Kamon Guy said:


> I have had similar experience with the Bullseye quiz machine that you find in most pubs. My students and I were playing and came to an answer we didn't know. So I palm striked the screen and it came up with the right answer.
> 
> True story. Quiz machines - run for your life!!!
> 
> ...



HA, that reminds me of that urban ninja video where that one dude was dressed up as a ninja and did the silent ninja walk through the crowd in that one mall.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Really? That's genius!! 

I used to do this on the way to work everyday. I used to go through Victoria Railway station and it used to be so much fun. People would look at you a bit funny, but they were people I wasn't going to see again. 

It has improved my agility 80%


----------



## brocklee (Jul 31, 2007)

Kamon Guy said:


> Really? That's genius!!
> 
> I used to do this on the way to work everyday. I used to go through Victoria Railway station and it used to be so much fun. People would look at you a bit funny, but they were people I wasn't going to see again.
> 
> It has improved my agility 80%



search "urban ninja" or "team Ryouko"  its bad a55


----------



## brocklee (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok, just applied WC to yet another everyday situation.  I was on break, smoking a cigarette, and as usual practicing half extended moves.  Well it came time to flick my ash and I figured, what the hell....Feet went left, then the knees, hips, shoulder,elbow and then BAM!!  No more ash   The guys standing around were all, "holy crap that was bad" hehe

It looked pretty kewl cause the  cig only moved about 2 inches but the ash shot out  straight about a foot.

Flame if you want, I'm always practicing and using WC for silly things.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hahahaha. My only flame would be that smokings bad for you dude

When I first started training wing chun, I used to train on the London underground to and from work. 

Amongst a crowd, no-one can see you sitting in stance and it used to be interested seeing if I could hold the stance while the train jerked forward etc


----------



## Aki (Oct 6, 2007)

Saved a girl from being abused by her ex boyfrend and now she is my baby and I love her.


----------



## bs10927 (Dec 10, 2008)

i find myself thinking about wing chun.   i use a gan sau to push the tunstiles at subways and on the train use shifting stances.
yes.  nerd.  lol
but for some reason nowadays, decision making is more direct for figuring problems for me.  maybe it's the wing chun.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 10, 2008)

Excellent story. I have done the same thing in pass. I also find that Wing Chun is useful for little things like popping a door off a floor lock. You know like the ones schools use to hold doors open at bottom of door. They have a little latch that locks the door open. Well If you hit the door with a one hand palm strike using your stance and hips to generate force along with the breath and inch power the door pops off the bottom hinge and closes. I found just using my arm strength to push the door back so the latch will pop up never worked. Many people have to bend over pushing the door with one hand an lifting the latch up with their fingers. But the only problem is what if that metal pinches their fingers. Thank you wing chun I can close the door with having to bend over or lean downward. Just use a little chi and whole body power an the door closes its great.


I also am overjoyed The Martial Talk forum has gave me a green belt.....Wooo Weeee. Thanks for the green belt its an honor.




brocklee said:


> I've already used wing chun, plenty, when it comes time to make decisions in life. By that I mean, I look for the most direct approach, remain relaxed when making important decisions and focus on remaining stable. This has helped a lot.
> 
> Well, today I used a different approach when confronted with a slight issue. I inserted the correct change, into the vending machine, for a honey bun. I was really hungry . Anyways as it was making its way towards the glass, instead of falling, it decided it wanted to grab on and hold for dear life. So, I'm standing there looking at, distraught, hoping that no ones around cause I'm gonna blast this sucker. HA. The coast is clear so I put my hands uptop and try leaning into it. DOH, its bolted to the floor. Notta problem, a few smacks to the front and she's sure to fall. That didn't work either because the front of the machine is on a hinge and gives a little do to the small gap between the door and the machine. WC popped into my head and I thought "I wonder if...". I squared up to the corner of the machine so that it's 90 degree was pointing towards the tip of my triangle and I got on my horse. I placed my palm on the corner of the door and leaned forward and back to find my center. Once I had a good structure, I pressed the door against the machine to close the gap and began the process. First the feet went left, knees, hips, shoulders BAM!! The honey bun shot out of its place, hit the glass and is now in a better place. Thank you WC for being there when I needed you  lol


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 10, 2008)

Brocklee, your just too cool! lol!  Cute stories.
I used to practice basic (horse) stance when I first started WC while working at the airport.
Little me was security and had to stop people walking through the metal detector all at the same time.  (they really get in a hurry)
Well, at that job I truely realized how short I was in relation to the rest of the world!  On most men my head only came up to thier chest, but one day this gigantor man came through.  All I saw was his oversized belt buckle, as he proceeded to walk right through me.  (guess he didn't see me from way up there.)
He didn't hear me tell him to stop and wait for a moment either.
Bonk!  He walked into me with enough force to normally put me on my butt!  But, to mine (and his) shock I completely stopped him from moving forward with a rooted stance.  
He was apologetic, and nice, just didn't see me. And was flabber gasted that he didn't just trample me.  
Good thing basic was coming along, 'cause that did hurt. lol!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 10, 2008)

At work on some breaks I usually practice Sil Lim Tao or another form in bath room. At my second job the bath rooms are really big. An the stalls give alot of space for SLT. An way on the elevator at my second Job I practice YGKYM and Hanging Horse. When the elevator is going up and down. This has done wounders for my root. I also practice my YGKYM at my first job. People rarely notice it. I sometimes to do routines of dan chi sau while walking alone or if I get some major time alone I practice my kicks. The first gig has some padded beams in the basement. You know the support base of concrete. Its padded with like mat material. So I practice knee and elbow strikes and punches.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't train in WC, but I like reading your stories, and how you all train. Sorry in advance, if I am butting in, but I wanted to share something. It was said that Chojun Miyagi would say, that your martial arts stance, should be your everyday stance, and that your everyday stance should be your martial arts stance. I take this to mean that you should be relaxed, and incorporate your martial arts principles into everything you do, all day long. From walking, to turning a door knob, pushing a gate open, to even driving a car. I feel he meant that by doing this you were training all day long.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 10, 2008)

Its great, I am glad that you are so interested. Yes we are interested in arts. Its great that you too have a desire to practice hard. I am glad you fine interest in our post. Please contiune to share. Yes your art should be a way of life. Not just a hobby. Although some hobbies are ways of life for some people. Like some people smoke cigarettes or drugs as way of life. They live to smoke and drink. Some people party as way of life etc etc.



seasoned said:


> I don't train in WC, but I like reading your stories, and how you all train. Sorry in advance, if I am butting in, but I wanted to share something. It was said that Chojun Miyagi would say, that your martial arts stance, should be your everyday stance, and that your everyday stance should be your martial arts stance. I take this to mean that you should be relaxed, and incorporate your martial arts principles into everything you do, all day long. From walking, to turning a door knob, pushing a gate open, to even driving a car. I feel he meant that by doing this you were training all day long.


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 10, 2008)

Years ago I was living with a mate and his girlfriend and they owned two very big hyperactive dogs , they were those kind of big dopey dogs that always seemed to look like they were smiling .

 I felt a bit sorry for these dogs because my mate and his overly clingy girlfriend ( I tried to teach my mate WC but she got jealous and knocked it on the head)  anyway they rarely played with the dogs and they were craving attention .

 So I used to go out to the backyard and throw the tennis ball for the dogs and they would fetch it and bring it back . Only problem was that they would be so excited that someone was playing with them that they would forget to stop when they got to you and would charge straight through you or jump on you .

 Well I got a bit sick of being covered in muddy paw prints and almost being pushed over , so I hit upon the idea of re -directing them with Garn Sau's or Seung Bong's , one was abit faster than the other so I'd deflect him first and then the other one would come bounding in for his turn , they thought this was a great game .

 It was a win win situation , I got to practice and they got to play although it did get a bit hairy sometimes when they both started rushing me at once .

 So there you go , you don't need expensive martial arts equipment to train , just two big enthusiastic dogs and a tennis ball with slobber all over it .


----------



## Tames D (Dec 10, 2008)

I love that story mook jong man. I had the same type of experience with 2 dogs that I once had. A 75 pound female Keeshond and a 90 pound male Yellow Lab. They were my best sparring partners, lol. They both died of old age and I still miss them.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

Yea but dogs can be expensive...lol...like what $200 for an average dog right?




mook jong man said:


> Years ago I was living with a mate and his girlfriend and they owned two very big hyperactive dogs , they were those kind of big dopey dogs that always seemed to look like they were smiling .
> 
> I felt a bit sorry for these dogs because my mate and his overly clingy girlfriend ( I tried to teach my mate WC but she got jealous and knocked it on the head) anyway they rarely played with the dogs and they were craving attention .
> 
> ...


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

Great story by the way Mook Jong man. Loved it. I don't think I actually used my Wing Chun in that way with a dog...There was a time when I was a teenage an I was going to this hunny house in the city. The kinda bad part of the city. But any way I walking up to house I had to park down the street because there was no parking spaces. They had like a little dog. It had mean bark. I am thinking if he bite me I stomp kick him in the head with other foot. I was like I just need a good shot smash his head in. The dog came running at me full force. When dogs come to me I always stick my hand out so they can smell me. The dog stiff me an stop barking. I guess he figure I was cool because I wasn't scared of him. So he followed me quietly to girls house. A guy on the porch was like what you do the my dog. Why aint he biting you. I said I guess he like me.


Another time my Sidai and I were sparring in street at my cousin's house. A dog which was little got out of his backyard an came running for us. I stood there thinking if he bite me I stomp his head. My Sidai(Younger Wing Chun Brother) Was thinking run. I kept my front to dog my Sidai started running in circles around a car at first. After fifth time around when he realize he wasn't being chased he was like why aint he chasing you. I said because I am just standing here. So he started circling around me the dog kept chasing him every once in awhile poor dog head would get caught in between my Sidai ankles an kind get step on a little. But he kept chasing anyway. My Sidai eventually got to tired for his fear of being bitten an he stop to rest. The dog just looked at him. I don't remember what happen after that.


A third time I was walking home form this park I was working out at. A big dog was not on his leash nor was he in his yard. He was on side street an saw me can running straight for me. He was big as hell. I don't remember what type of dog he was. The only thing i was thinking is how can kill him. A stomp kick aint enough. He ran up on me barking and growling and saliva was falling out his mouth. I looked him in the eyes at first. He didn't move forward. I stuck my hand out he came over sniffed me. Then he just looked at me no barking or drooling. Then he just walked away. I walked backwards at first until I felt like he was not going to come an bite me from behind. I was thinking I might not be able to kick him hard enough to damage him unless I can pin him on the ground some how. if he bite my hand I am going to stick my thumb nail in his eye an claw it out an try to stick my fingers of my other hand in throat using the pain claw through his neck. Or flip him over while he attached to my arm an smash his balls with my feet.Or kick him with the toe of shoe several times in stomach and kidneys. Thats was my over all plan when I was standing toe to toe with this big dog with huge teeth growling and snarling and drooling spit out of his mouth.

I praise Yahuwah that I didn't get bitten any of those times!

Hallel Yahuwah Ha ElYon


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't like hurting dogs so a tactic I have used with success is to pretend to pick up a rock of the ground and throw it at them , only works a couple of times though before they cotton on to the fact that your not really picking up anything . 

There was one instance where I had no choice but to hurt one , it was when our old dog got out our yard and went wandering around the neighbourhood .

 I eventually found him , put the old bloke on the leash and we started walking back home .

 We passed this one house in particular and this big Rhodesian Ridgeback come charging out to the front yard of this house and there was no fence to keep the monster in .

 He proceeded to clamp his jaws around the throat of our old dog Trigger , lucky the old boy had a lot of thick fur and baggy skin around his neck otherwise he would have been a goner and he was too old to put up much of a fight .

If Tito Ortiz was a dog he probably would have looked a lot like this one that was trying to kill our dog , anyway I didn't even have time to think or panic i just hook kicked it straight in the rib cage . 

To my astonishment the thing just dropped straight onto the lawn and let go of Trigger's neck , I thought I would have at least had to kick it a few times to make it let go , because you read these stories about these types that lock there jaw and withstand blows to the head with steel bars and what not before they release there hapless victim .

 Old Trigger went onto live for a couple of years after that and died of old age , I guess that afternoon we were just very lucky .


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh Excellent story. In my case the dog was like almost at Chi Sau range. He was between foot and knee distance. So I know if I bent all way over if the dog wanted to he could charge for my neck. I try to remain standing. I only bow a little so the big dog could sniff my hand. I never try to get in compromising posistion with dogs. They are animals so they are unpredictable.


But I understand what you mean. I rather hurt a dog than to play around with it. I don't mess around. Now if the dog was further away I could see that. But I know dogs get angry sometimes when they feel threaten by rocks or guns. Like for instance if you point a gun,water gun or bb gun at a dog he will start barking its like they know they are in danger.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 26, 2014)

brocklee said:


> I've already used wing chun, plenty, when it comes time to make decisions in life.  By that I mean, I look for the most direct approach, remain relaxed when making important decisions and focus on remaining stable.  This has helped a lot.
> 
> Well, today I used a different approach when confronted with a slight issue.  I inserted the correct change, into the vending machine, for a honey bun.  I was really hungry .  Anyways as it was making its way towards the glass, instead of falling, it decided it wanted to grab on and hold for dear life.  So, I'm standing there looking at, distraught, hoping that no ones around cause I'm gonna blast this sucker.  HA.  The coast is clear so I put my hands uptop and try leaning into it.  DOH, its bolted to the floor.  Notta problem, a few smacks to the front and she's sure to fall.  That didn't work either because the front of the machine is on a hinge and gives a little do to the small gap between the door and the machine. WC popped into my head and I thought "I wonder if...".  I squared up to the corner of the machine so that it's 90 degree was pointing towards the tip of my triangle and I got on my horse.  I placed my palm on the corner of the door and leaned forward and back to find my center.  Once I had a good structure, I pressed the door against the machine to close the gap and began the process.  First the feet went left, knees, hips, shoulders BAM!!  The honey bun shot out of its place, hit the glass and is now in a better place.  Thank you WC for being there when I needed you  lol



Well, I realize the second half of the post was for humor, but I do appreciate the sentiment of the first paragraph. I tried sharing a similar thing in another post. WC has changed my approach to all aspects of life.


----------

